# Stencils



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I just found this website and thought I'd pass it along. I thought it might help someone out who wants to make there own stencils.

ttp://taxidermy.com/cat/07/scale.html

I left the h off the front, so don't forget to add it. It doesn't have a lot of patterns, but it might help someone.


----------

